# Fin Nipping



## Punkie (Sep 7, 2010)

The past 2 week my lil red bellies hav been nipping at each others fins a lot. There is a lil missing each day. Nothing in their water changed at all. I think it could be that im not giving them a variety of food. I just give them flakes that they love. I wish I can give them diffrent food but they are sooo picky and I don't really have money to buy more food for them now. Will they eventualy kill each other?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Please post a bit more information.

What size tank
How many do you have
How often do you feed
Exactly what do you feed
What is the water temperature
How often do you do water changes and how much water do you change

Temperatures above 78 degrees can cause increased aggression. Also if you have juvi redbellies they will benefit from 3 feedings a day. You should also offer them some other foods such as tilapia, smelts, raw shrimp, bloodworms etc. I would also try feeding a quality pellet such as Hikari or Newlife Spectrum instead of flake.

I can suggest more information once you answer the above questions


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lower your tempature, keep them full of food and make sure they have sufficiant space and you will be fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like said more info will help.

Pretty much all p's when small go through this potentially cannibilistic stage. id recomend just feeding a couple times a day and get them on food like brine shrimp or blook worms. When they get about 2" they should more egarly take things like shrimp or pieces of fish.


----------



## Punkie (Sep 7, 2010)

tank size: 55g
piranhas: 3
size: 2inch
temp:74
times fed daily 3-4
food: brine shrimp flakes

hope this helps


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Flake will not full their stomach no matter how much or how many time a day you feed them. you should feed them some food that can full their belly so they dont nip each other. keep your light dimmed and keep your tank temp around 78f..


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

the cooler the water the less aggressive but 74 should be ok...get a fillet of white fish meat and cut in small cubes and give them one like 2 time a week and try pellets at 3 times a day


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

the cooler the water less aggressive i agreed, however if piranha are less active they wont eat much.

Hight temp: more active, more agressive, eat more, grow faster (because of active and eat more)

Low temp: less aggressive, not active, slow grow, tent to stay in the same spot.

If you want your fis some what active but not over agressive, keep your temp in high 70s make them feel comftable, dimmed the light, put more hiding spot. They only 3" if you feed and care them right they should get up to 8-9" within a few month no problem.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

don't get attached yet cause when they are small they DO kill each other, just a fact. Just keep replacing them and when they are about the 2-3" range they pretty much stop. But they eat the fins for nutrition so give them some bloodworm cubes (no beefheart or feeders) try to get them on hikari gold pellets too.


----------

